

Ask YC: How do you generate C100K requests? - dedalus

You must have had some way in the lab to generate 100K synthetic concurrent HTTP requests to determine your scaling needs May I know what tools you used to generate that load?<p>When I mean "concurrent" I am asking for concurrency at the server at a granularity of a second (the generating client concurrency is a different issue). A quick way to check this is your access log on a microsecond time scale and the number of loglines for a given second should be close 100,000.
======
evgen
You might want to check out the following, which was its own HN entry just a
short while ago. This describes testing a million connections using raw Erlang
as well as using a libevent/C front-end for the Erlang testing setup to handle
connections. Of course, this person was doing C1024K, but you could probably
dial down his presets for your purposes :)

[http://www.metabrew.com/article/a-million-user-comet-
applica...](http://www.metabrew.com/article/a-million-user-comet-application-
with-mochiweb-part-3/)

------
dedalus
But Siege says the following (so may not be enough)

"We've had people ask about configurations like -c1000 -d1. A single pre-
forking apache server cannot handle such load without modification. It has a
hardcoded limit of 256."

------
aditya
Siege is pretty good, if you're not happy with AB.

<http://www.joedog.org/JoeDog/Siege>

------
known
You may want to try AB <http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/programs/ab.html>

------
dedalus
<http://curl-loader.sourceforge.net/> has solved my needs.

